# 

## robert 2

Witam. Powiedzcie prosze czy to dobry pomysł układać płytki klinkierowe na ocieplenie ze styropianu, czy ocieplenie wytrzyma takie obciążenie, może już ktoś to praktykował.

----------


## Jerzysio

Planując klejenie ( większej pow.) płytek klinkierowych na styropian, musisz "przekołować" styropian RAZEM Z SIATKĄ .
Kołki będą trzymały siatkę i uniknie się w ten sposób rozwarstwienia, pod wpływem ciężaru płytek, siatki od styropianu.
Pozdro
J

----------


## rafal9

Zastanawiam się nad tym samym.
W projekcie "Dom w Petuniach" duża część elewacji jest właśnie 
z płytek klinkierowych na styropian.

Zastanawiam się, czy to wystrzyma i będzie trwałe.
Rozważam nawet zmiany na technologię jednowarstwową, bo 
rezygnacja z płytek nie wchodzi w grę.

Poradźcie - co robić? Utrzymają się na styropianie?
Jaka będzie wytrzymałość takiej konstrukcji?

----------


## Jerzysio

Jak nie pożałujesz kołków, to siatka wytrzyma.
J

----------


## rafal9

Ale jaka jest wytrzymałość na uszkodzenia mechaniczne?

----------

A na wełnie??? My sie jeszcze zastanawiamy nad ociepleniem, i też fragment elewacji będzie z takich płytek.

----------


## grzes_m

Takie systemy funkcjonują ale jest kilka ograniczeń ;

- kołkujemy kołkami *wkręcanymi* *przez siatkę* 
- min. 6-8 kołkoów/m2
- max pole nie dylatowane spoiną elastyczną (dobry jest czysty PUR firmy PCI ) ok.9-12 m2 
- wymiar/powierzchnia płytek max. 0,1 m2 
- ciężar płytek <40kg/m2
- i najważniejsze wymagane jest zbrojenie grubowarstwowe 5-7 mm na klejach do tego przeznaczonych ( w większości firm takich nie ma ) i siatka min. 165 g/m2 
- klejenie płytki na pełny klej Flex ( np.Nanolight PCI ) a nie żadne wynalazki "prawie elastyczne"
- fuga flex 
- na wełnie też działa

Taki system będzie działał nawet na dużych powierzchniach ,przy mniejszych moze się udać inaczej ale nikt za to nie da gwarancji.

----------


## Jerzysio

Grześ

A czy siata 220 g i 3-4 mm zamiast 5-7 mm wystarczy?
pozdro
J

Kołki przez siate to podstawa   :big grin:

----------


## Tommco

Ja mam na cokole ocieplonym 5 cm FS20 i klej na siatkę położone płytki "cegiełki" klinkierowe. Trzyma się bardzo dobrze. Ale to jest niewielka powierzchnia, a w każdym razie niewysoka.

Pozdrawiam

Tommco

----------

A jeśli nie zrobiło się tak jak piszecie- tzn. kołkowało sie tylko styropian a nie siatkę- to czy można zrobić to teraz kiedy ściany są już ocieplone i zagruntowane?? Bardzo mi zależy żeby cały dom obłożyć płytkami a nie pucem tyle, że podczas robót ociepleniowych nie było o tym mowy. Błagam o pomoc   :Confused:  .

----------


## Malobert

jeśli kołkujecie na siatkę to te kołki potem nie wystają z tynku, albo nie ma wybrzuszeń ??

----------


## robdk

> jeśli kołkujecie na siatkę to te kołki potem nie wystają z tynku, albo nie ma wybrzuszeń ??


Przecież na to kleją płytki klinkierowe...

----------


## tomsurm

Odnawiam pytanie, czy ktoś ma całą elewacje wyłożoną płytkami klinkierowymi na ocieplenie - jak to sie sprawuje.
Ja chciałbym wyłożyć płytkami ciętymi z cegły ręcznie formowanej, ale trochę się boję o wytrzymałość tego systemu.

----------


## fighter1983

hmm... a widziales kiedys cokoly z plytki klinkierowej? to taki skandard byl zamiast tynku mozaikowego.
Standard, kolkowanie przez siatke, klej elastyczny i jest gicio.

----------


## Arejaski

> Odnawiam pytanie, czy ktoś ma całą elewacje wyłożoną płytkami klinkierowymi na ocieplenie - jak to sie sprawuje.
> Ja chciałbym wyłożyć płytkami ciętymi z cegły ręcznie formowanej, ale trochę się boję o wytrzymałość tego systemu.


A przy tak zwanej okazji, jak najlepiej ciąć cegły na płytki?

----------


## tomsurm

Odnośnie cięcia to z tego co się orientowałem to wystarczy dobra tarcza diamentowa i cięcie na sucho. Najlepiej do tego jeszcze mieć piłe stołową. 
Można też oddać do kamieniarza ale tam przeważnie tną na mokro a to niezbyt dobrze dla takiej cegły - dosyć chłonna.

----------


## Arejaski

Kurczę, chwilowo moja koncepcja cięcia płytek padła. Padła, bo upatrzyłem sobie kolor z palety cegieł ekoklinkieru. Okazało się, że tylko jedna strona cegły jest wykończona właściwie  ::-(: 

Może znacie producenta jasnych płytek klinkierowych? Nie żółtych... bardziej takich, które pasują do waniliowej elewacji i czekoladowej dachówki...

----------


## tomsurm

> Kurczę, chwilowo moja koncepcja cięcia płytek padła. Padła, bo upatrzyłem sobie kolor z palety cegieł ekoklinkieru. Okazało się, że tylko jedna strona cegły jest wykończona właściwie 
> 
> Może znacie producenta jasnych płytek klinkierowych? Nie żółtych... bardziej takich, które pasują do waniliowej elewacji i czekoladowej dachówki...


Zobacz na www.feldhaus.pl. Ich płytki mają jedną bardzo ważną zaletę: nasiąkliwość <6%. Taka nasiąkliwość jest zalecana przez większość producentów systemów dociepleń z zewnętrzną okładziną z klinkieru.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kacper3

Spotkałem się ostatnio z systemami (np. Artbrick lub Infatec) ze specjalnym styropianem ułatwiającym układanie płytek klinkierowych:


Łatwiej jest znaleźć ekipę, która jest w stanie coś takiego ułożyć

----------


## mk64

Mam zamiar położyć jakieś 1/2 m2 płytek wokół kranu w ścianie. Czy mogę je po prostu przykleić bez żadnego "cudowania"?

----------


## fighter1983

kacper3 - to jest niedobry pomysl ten infatec... na jednej z budow moich klentow mialo byc tego ok 5500m2... zamowili styropian, przyszly plytki... i okazalo sie ze plytka jest za szeroka i nie wchodzi w te miejsca.... masakra... wszystko bylo tarowane na 0, wykonywana warstwa zbrojaca (klej z siatka i kolkowanie przez siatke) klej klasy c2te i klejenie standardowo... kupa kasy poszla w bloto.
Ciekawszym rozwiazaniem jest to: http://www.styromat.com.pl/plyty_kli..._o_firmie.html
jednak tez ma minusy... trzeba idealnie rozplanowac rozklad plyt, sam montaz jest banalnie prosty, ale trzeba miec wyobraznie zeby to dobrze rozplanowac.
Sa jeszcze systemy "plytkopodobne" bardzo proste w ukladaniu: http://izoflex.pl/ jest tez taki system oczywiscie i w Caparolku moim kochanym  :smile:  Capatect Meldorfer

----------


## biolon

Witam,

odkopuję temat ponieważ nurtuje mnie pytanie systemowych rozwiązań jak np. wskazany tutaj. Artbrik. Chodzi o to że wszędzie zaleca się zastosowanie 2x siatki która się kołkuje wraz ze styropianem (lub wełną). 

No i tutaj pojawia się problem. No bo jak to jest że systemowe rozwiązanie Artbrik'a jest bez siatki? O ile dobrze przeczytałem na ich stronie to jest styropian jedynie gruntowany i na to idzie płytka klinkierowa. Czyli co, gdybym kupił styropian np eps100 i go przekolkował, zagruntował i przykleił płytki to będzie równie wytrzymałe?

Po prostu nie rozumiem od czego to zależy. Czy od tego że jest właśnie eps100 ze zwiększoną odpornością na ścinanie czy co?

----------


## KOSBUD

Witam,
Jeżeli chodzi o systemowe rozwiązanie to polecam elastyczne płytki KLINKIERO, które imitują cegły klinkierowe https://kosbud.com.pl/produkty/plytka-klinkiero 
Są lekkie, trwałe i nie wymagają mechanicznego łączenia. W przeciwieństwie do tradycyjnych płytek klinkierowych, które są ciężkie i wymuszają zastosowanie kołków do zamontowania warstwy izolacyjnej, płytki KLINKIERO dzięki małej wadze można stosować nawet w budownictwie energooszczędnym, gdzie aby wyeliminować mostki termiczne, warstwa izolacyjna nie powinna być montowana za pomocą łączników mechanicznych, ponieważ plastik użyty do ich produkcji a szczególnie ich metalowy trzpień, nie jest izolatorem, ale nawet dobrze przewodzi ciepło.
Więcej na ten temat: https://kosbud.com.pl/Na-co-zwrocic-...rgooszczednego 
Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## pafnuc518

Odświeża kotleta...
Sprawdzając wszelkie rady i porady gdy już kleimy na warstw ocieplenia opisane jest że przede wszystkim kołkowanie przez siatkę a druga sprawa że musi być fugowanie. A co gdy mamy płytki betonowe klejone na styk?dużo się tego widzi czy płytki betonowe czy kamień elewacyjny... Ktoś coś?

----------


## walimar

Witam serdecznie.
Pozwoliłem sobie podpiąć pod ten temat, gdyż chcę skończyć elewację budynku i potrzebuje kilku fachowych porad. 
Ale po kolei. Budynek mam ocieplony styropianem 20 cm z wtopioną siatką. W tym roku chcę położyć tynk i w niektórych miejscach (taras, ganek, brama garażowa) płytki klinkierowe imitujące kamień razem ok. 50 m2. Właśnie kupiłem siatkę pancerną Ceresit CT327, kołki 28 cm. Teraz trzeba wybrać jakiś klej do zatapiania siatki i tu pojawia się pewien problem. Ceresit zaleca masę szpachlową CT100 impactum, ale cena tego specyfiku jest zaporowa 160 zł za 25 kg. 
Szperając w internecie znalazłem m.in: Ceresit CT85 Flex i Weber KS126. Mam pytanie czy te masy szpachlowe się sprawdzą, która wg. was jest lepsza, a może polecicie inną lepszą w cenie do 30-40 zł za worek. Szukam czegoś dobrego i sprawdzonego aby za jakiś czas nie mieć problemu.
Docelowo mają być klejone płytki dość duże 49x30 Cerrad Canella jak poniżej na zdjęciu.. 
Tutaj też będzie problem z wyborem dobrego kleju i fugi.Może i tutaj coś rozsądnego polecicie.
Pozdrawiam

----------

